

How to Fish for (and Land) IT Talent - JSeymourATL
http://www.cio.com/article/2835765/careers-staffing/how-to-fish-for-and-land-it-talent.html#tk.IDGENTERPRISENLE_nlt_insider_2014-11-06

======
dozzie
I hate paywalls.

